

ThinkGeek's Clip-on 8-Bit Tie: An April Fool's Joke Becomes a Real Product - dpapathanasiou
http://www.thinkgeek.com/apparel/hats-ties/9352/?cpg=59T

======
dpapathanasiou
Here's the background story, in case you missed it in April:
[http://kotaku.com/gaming/thinkgeek/thinkgeeks-8+bit-tie-
not-...](http://kotaku.com/gaming/thinkgeek/thinkgeeks-8+bit-tie-not-just-
vaporwear-249062.php)

